# Pelican lake DWR [email protected]#BLOCK



## Big_Riggs (Feb 8, 2012)

any one else have the unfortinute experience of dealing with the dwr officer and his little B#@! today oct 27 :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x I was warned and not let on the lake to hunt because the FEDERAL DUCKSTAMP I bought he said was not valid even though it was signed and said in big letters 2012 to 2013 FEDERAL DUCK STAMP!! :? :? :? :? :? :? 
it is the right duck stamp and his little friend in the truck with him was a "DUCK STAMP EXPERT" said " This is next years stamp" :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? What a bunch of crap ruined my whole weekend to come out to the uinta basin and not get to hunt -8/- -8/- -8/- -8/- ! I am gonna call monday morning and report this. :RULES: :RULES: :RULES: :RULES: :RULES: :RULES: :RULES: :RULES: :RULES:

You make the call from the duck stamp in the pic awww If it was not for the gas to go back there I would go back and probably get arested


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats the same stamp I bought a few weeks ago


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

You should have just went out anyway and once they gave you a ticket for shooting ducks you could have gotten them in trouble for being so bad at their job!!


----------



## Big_Riggs (Feb 8, 2012)

I am wishing i would have gotten his name and badge number but i was pissed as hell and not thinking. So know i am sitttng in kitchen in myton and wondering were else to hunt but all our land is now gone


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

That's the same stamp I have. I hope you got his name and follow up on this. There may be a logical explanation or there may not be.


----------



## Big_Riggs (Feb 8, 2012)

ultramagfan2000 said:


> That's the same stamp I have. I hope you got his name and follow up on this. There may be a logical explanation or there may not be.


I am gonna fallow up on this! I am leaving messages all over the vernal office answering machine I wish i knew how to get ahold of a fish cop to talk to them


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Big_Riggs said:


> I am gonna fallow up on this! I am leaving messages all over the vernal office answering machine I wish i knew how to get ahold of a fish cop to talk to them


Call the Utah Highway Patrol and tell them that you would like to talk to a Game and Fish officer. They should be able to put you in touch with one. One problem is that they may put you in touch with the same one that ticked you off.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Yep sounds about right for fish and game work... what a bunch of clueless ****s. They dont even know the laws, but they sure as hell enforce them


----------



## nk1nk (Nov 15, 2011)

It's really funny (in an ironic way) that you bring this up because on the opener, a buddy of mine out in the marsh of all places, says oh **** I forgot to sign my stamp does anybody have a pen. and of course nobody did but we got to talking and another buddy said I think I have the wrong stamp it says valid after june 30 2013. Everybody starts looking at theirs and was like you idiot it says VOID after june 30 2013 but to be honest I had to do a double take when I glanced at mine. At any rate a DWR CO should know better and I would raise HELL thats complete BS.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Duck Stamps for any current year are always issued in late June of the year they are issued for. It is not possible now to have a stamp for the 2013-2014 season.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Same one I got. :O•-:


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

Call the NON-EMERGENCY number for dispatch... NOT 911... Tell the dispatcher that you want a phone call from the DWR OIC or Sgt. And report it. I know its a ton of hastle waisted time from work and expenses, but hunting anyway and getting a ticket would have been fun. Fight it and go to trial.... I guarantee that the DA would not have taken it to trial and it would have been dropped. Thats the best way for a Rookie officer to learn a lesson. 

Definately follow through with his superviser though. 

I on the other hand had a very positive encounter with teh DWR this weekend. Will post in another thread


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

That's the stamp I have also.


----------



## Big_Riggs (Feb 8, 2012)

Apon returning home to utah county I find a message on my answering machine from the fish cop apologising and admitting he was wrong. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: -/|\- :O--O: -_O- Holy Crap how often does that happen (NEVER) still gonna call his Office monday and complain what a waist of a trip out to the urinal basin


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

I ask to be compensated for gas!! Atleast you got one to admit his mistake!!


----------



## Big_Riggs (Feb 8, 2012)

called this morning again and the secretary sent me to the supervisors mailbox and of course i have not heard back from them SURPRISE but the secretary heard my message i left on sat and she was sorry for the way he acted.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I wonder if they had some buddies hunting up there and wanted to keep you off the area that day????


----------

